# cloudy water in oceanic biocube



## northcarolinagirl (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know what's going on but repeatedly we get cloudy water in our 14 gal oceanic bio cube. There appears to be a film on top and now we see some sort of white growth along the flexible tubing. Just yesterday it looked fine. What are we doing wrong w/this tank? We are starting to think we made a bad purchase & should have stuck w/ standard set up like our 30+gal & 10gal freshwater tank. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Probably bacterial bloom which has been discussed in this thread.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5584

Film could be protein which can be removed by surface agitation of the water surface. An airpump setup complete with airstone and tubing will do the trick.

I'm not sure about white growth but could be particles binded by water conditioner if you had used one.


----------

